# Trump - No Christmas Visit To Troops



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trump becomes first President since 2002 to not visit the troops at Christmas time, either at a hospital or a military base.
Too busy pouting about Congress, I guess.
His luster dims for me more and more each day.
We do have a marvelous First Lady, however.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/wh...t-2002-not-visit-troops-christmastime-n951846


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You think maybe it might be the problems the press would bring on the troops if he did. Picture how they would use it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> You think maybe it might be the problems the press would bring on the troops if he did. Picture how they would use it.


He worked in a visit last year before a golf game.

After his miserable performance Veterans Day it would have been a bit of an atonement if he just popped on over to Walter Reed for a few minutes.
Either his "advisors" are incompetent, or he just doesn't give a damn.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> He worked in a visit last year before a golf game.
> 
> After his miserable performance Veterans Day it would have been a bit of an atonement if he just popped on over to Walter Reed for a few minutes.
> Either his "advisors" are incompetent, or he just doesn't give a damn.


I'm voting bad advisors.
Presidents have a lot on their minds and handlers set up such things. 
Trump is anti-Establishment but where does one go to get staff members who are not Establishment?

Putting aside looking for reasons to lose faith in Trump, what chance did he have? How many people within the Beltway are willing to bite the hands that feed them?
All they have to do is omit a single thing and alienate those who are looking for that thing. There's nothing Trump can do to take it back. What's he supposed to do? Tell people he's been a tad preoccupied with securing the border to think of feel-good things? That'd make him sound like Obama.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Does he get credit for calling the troops?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Does he get credit for calling the troops?


I bet he's wishing he could take back that call with the 7 year old boy on the NORAD Santa line. :vs_laugh:

Didya hear about that?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

He has always seemed to be so pro-military, especially toward the enlisted ranks.
At least up until November. With Veterans Day and the 100th Anniversary of the end on WWI that seemed to change.

I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I bet he's wishing he could take back that call with the 7 year old boy on the NORAD Santa line. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Didya hear about that?


Yeah, I heard. He's like me and Uncle Joe (Biden), he's apt to say things that made sense in his head that just doesn't translate well outside of the head.

I had Christmas dinner with my folks a little while ago. He was a veteran before me and, against his wishes, really is the driving factor for me joining the military. Like you, he was in Vietnam. Before then, he was in Korea. He is a member of no veterans organization even though he put 22 years into the Army. His efforts have been focused on God and the church people of the church that is the focus of my earliest memories outside of my blood family. He isn't much in talking about either wars, other than talking about the weather. Yes, Vietnam sucked, but fighting in Korea was really Hell for that boy from North Florida. He'll talk your ear off about the rotorwing of the war in Vietnam as he switched from infantry to aviation between the two wars. On occassion, he's talked to me about the men who died. I think it's important to him that they are not forgotten. At no time has he mentioned any visit of any VIP. Knowing my father, he probably viewed any such visit as an iritating disruption. I would feel the same way. I didn't even like the visits to my sites by the brigade CG for that reason. I did like the visits by the command sergeants major even though they terrified me. My CSMs were all hell on wheels; I'm sure you understand what I am saying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's get real. Would you want Trump or Melania if someone were to visit you? Tell the truth!
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...mp-thanks-troops-greets-children-in-virginia/


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Have to agree. Alot of people would have to work and jump through hoops just for any president to visit.
I'm sure these troops would rather be home with family. I know I would.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

deserth3 said:


> Have to agree. Alot of people would have to work and jump through hoops just for any president to visit.
> I'm sure these troops would rather be home with family. I know I would.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


There was this one time when the CG came to visit us. The Huey flew in and landed. Aircraft was still at 100%. CG was at the door, his general's belt buckle gleaming in the sunlight.
He jumped out of the chopper, right into the mud and busted his ass. There I am trying to be professional while the CG is wallowing in the mud. :vs_laugh: For the most part I was successful. :vs_cool: For the most part.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was in Korea our kerosene heaters regulator broke. there was no replacement. Myself and another Marine went over to the Generals tent (it was for when he visited)... while we were BORROWING the regulator the Chaplain came over and asked if we needed help...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He doesn't hold to tradition well I know, but then he also does other things like
https://www.washingtonpost.com/powe...dfd0e0dd65a_story.html?utm_term=.301f4a0159b6

And I thought his attendance of the Army / Navy game was an impressive display of support.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Trump is the president...not the King. I don't get any more worked up on him seeing us than the local town Mayor. If he was presenting some well earned battle field unit award, or individual awards great. If he's just coming by to show us support, I'd rather have the day off and not have to deal with the news and BS. I know Trump likes us....We got a 6 percent raise pending in this blocked budget.. How much he likes us will show when it gets passed.

But the Military isn't the end all be all of our countries men and women.. The whole country could use some assurance that no matter what, we are gonna get that damn wall before his 1st Term is up. SHort of that news I really only want him to keep us defunded until the wall gets funded.... No wall, No welfare, ....No Wall, No Government, ,,,hold tight.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

old sf guy said:


> trump is the president...not the king. I don't get any more worked up on him seeing us than the local town mayor. If he was presenting some well earned battle field unit award, or individual awards great. If he's just coming by to show us support, i'd rather have the day off and not have to deal with the news and bs. I know trump likes us....we got a 6 percent raise pending in this blocked budget.. How much he likes us will show when it gets passed.
> 
> But the military isn't the end all be all of our countries men and women.. The whole country could use some assurance that no matter what, we are gonna get that damn wall before his 1st term is up. Short of that news i really only want him to keep us defunded until the wall gets funded.... No wall, no welfare, ....no wall, no government, ,,,hold tight.


^^^ That!!! ^^^


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump becomes first President since 2002 to not visit the troops at Christmas time, either at a hospital or a military base.
> Too busy pouting about Congress, I guess.
> His luster dims for me more and more each day.
> We do have a marvelous First Lady, however.
> ...


You know how I feel about Trump. So I will agree with you on what I think is your larger point, but disagree on the smaller one and answer you with a rhetorical question...

Given what Trump has shown in the last moths about how much he really values the opinions of our military leaders (you know, the ones like Mattis that have demonstrated they actually know how to fight and win conflicts), has Trump really earned the right to get a cheap photo-op and a few kind words written about him in the press for showing up at Walter Reed and patting an injured soldier on the ass on Christmas?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump becomes first President since 2002 to not visit the troops at Christmas time, either at a hospital or a military base.
> Too busy pouting about Congress, I guess.
> His luster dims for me more and more each day.
> We do have a marvelous First Lady, however.
> ...


Perhaps he didn't go visit because he's busy actually BRINGING THE TROOPS HOME from several wars we should never have been involved in.

You should start a thread specifically for hating on the President instead of spreading your trash talk in every little corner here on PF.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I will give you this much - Trump in the White House is better than Hillary.
But I expected more out of him than just floundering from one crisis to another, tweeting from the hip.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...tweeting from the hip.


Wanna know why he does that?
Because NOBODY ELSE is telling the story.



> "I am in the Oval Office & just gave out a 115 mile long contract for another large section of the Wall in Texas. We are already building and renovating many miles of Wall, some complete. Democrats must end Shutdown and finish funding. Billions of Dollars, & lives, will be saved!" - @realDonaldTrump


Tell me which show or paper you saw THAT news in/on.

I'll wait.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Let's get real. Would you want Trump or Melania if someone were to visit you? Tell the truth!
> https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...mp-thanks-troops-greets-children-in-virginia/


Oh my...
If that coat was any shorter, you'd be picking half of those men up off the floor.

Dizzzam...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Everything you hear about Trump is twisted into a negative story. No, he didn’t visit the troops. But even if he had, the press would have developed some angle to put a negative spin on it. Take the phone call to the little boy and the santa comment. He gets no credit for making the call, but plently of blame for the santa question. See? Always negative. For Christs sake! The man gave up his Christmas vacation just to stay in Washington to push for the wall! What do you want?

All I know is that America is much better off now that if Hildabeast was running the show. He gets constant criticism for tariffs but at least he is trying to do SOMETHING about our unbalanced trade and job loss. No other president has ever attempted to address the situation. Give the man a break! Trump can’t cure all our ills, but he’s doing a pretty damned good job so far!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Trump could give the MSM a shoe box full of hundred dollar bills and they would bitch that they weren't all facing the same direction! Never seen a bigger pile of crybabies since their precious Hitlery lost... good grief Charlie Brown.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems his wife is doing a great job visiting. Let me think about this stand around listening to any President, stand around and listen to her. Betting 90% vote her. One thing I always disliked was Dog and pony shows.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

When I was in the Army it was NEVER a good thing when some higher up decided to “visit” the troops, in fact they made it a pain in the butt for the troops involved. It would have meant allot more to get a pay raise or some new equipment or parts. Funny, Obama visited the troops but cut their budget and the military didn’t get ONE pay raise while he was in office but Trump did increase their budget and gave them the largest pay raise in many years. Which one do you think the military prefers? I know I was happy to see the pay raise in my military retirement pay.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think the military should feel slighted necessarily, he sent Melania in his stead while he stayed at our house in Washington fighting what he thinks is the good fight for border control. He is giving them a pay raise and is spending billions restoring the military after 8 long years of the disaster that is Oblunder, so that's a positive in his favor. Is he a military man? Not hardly. Does he listen to his military advisors? It appears not. Is he the smartest man in the room? Please. Does he worry me, Yep!

As for the border wall fight? Trump can really impress the hell out of me if he doesn't cave in to a negotiated lower price and then claim victory. The money he wants isn't near enough to scratch the surface as it is, so anything less I would view as a loss. Don't turn one light switch back on until he gets 100% of the funding he asked for. Not one switch. As of January 3rd. the wicked witch of the west takes over the house so not much else of any consequence will be done for the next two years, so get the funding now. Meanwhile, the illegals are pouring in and the next election's demographics are changing daily.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It went like this at Commanders call. The 24th of xx is coming to tour the base higher up expects a formations and welcome. SM you take point on this LT jones your turn work with SM. SM and 1 SG's you will need to find away to make up lost training time. I can not allow this to push the training back. Any questions ?
Then the fun started SM meeting with 1SG. He laid out his standards for what and how this would all go. He then lets everyone know he wanted to see their plan to cover missed training time. LT took notes and did just what SM said.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think he just doesn't give a damn. He could pop in just for a few if he wanted to. Many vitists in the past, past presidents I mean were not coordinated / planned. Staff would not know untill a president was on the ward. At least back in the early 1980's they did not call around and make a bunch of noise about the President or senior members of the Government on a patient visit. Offer assistance finding a specific patient walk them to a ward but no big production. Running , last minute scurring around , switching out staff or moving a potintially problem patient.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> When I was in the Army it was NEVER a good thing when some higher up decided to "visit" the troops, in fact they made it a pain in the butt for the troops involved. It would have meant allot more to get a pay raise or some new equipment or parts. Funny, Obama visited the troops but cut their budget and the military didn't get ONE pay raise while he was in office but Trump did increase their budget and gave them the largest pay raise in many years. Which one do you think the military prefers? I know I was happy to see the pay raise in my military retirement pay.


Are you too stupid to look up the BS you are posting ? Fact check - you state "military didn't get ONE pay raise while he (Obama ) was in office". This is WRONG ,

Do you care to explain the information currently posted on Government sites that have past raises posted - how they show raises given?

https://www.federalpay.org/military/raises

Whe the liar in chief said there had been no raises in 10 years he LIED https://www.factcheck.org/2018/05/the-president-and-military-pay-raises/

You cannot be a prepper and survive SHTF situations without the abiltiy to think for your self and sift thru misinformation /propaganda. Fact from fiction.

If you are getting info only from US based far left or far right web sites the information is most likely only partially true.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Are you too stupid to look up the BS you are posting ? Fact check - you state "military didn't get ONE pay raise while he (Obama ) was in office". This is WRONG ,
> 
> Do you care to explain the information currently posted on Government sites that have past raises posted - how they show raises given?
> 
> ...


Are those actual pay raises or cost of living adjustments. There is a difference.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

They are posted as cost of living adjustments. But hey! RJAMES doesn’t let facts interfere with his agenda.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> They are posted as cost of living adjustments. But hey! RJAMES doesn't let facts interfere with his agenda.


He never posts anything helpful or productive. You folks would be well served to tap that "ignore" button on him, as I did a long time ago. He just isn't worth the time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> They are posted as cost of living adjustments. But hey! RJAMES doesn't let facts interfere with his agenda.


 I don't think he understands the difference. I darn sure he will not talk about the difference in the VA under Obama and Trump.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

President Trump visits Iraq based troops.

Trump visits US troops in Iraq http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46687909

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

fangfarrier said:


> President Trump visits Iraq based troops.
> 
> Trump visits US troops in Iraq http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46687909
> 
> ...


Well well well...

I wondered why the President hadn't sent a tweet out today.

See @rice paddy daddy , give the Man a chance


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> President Trump visits Iraq based troops.
> 
> Trump visits US troops in Iraq http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46687909
> 
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> Well well well...
> 
> I wondered why the President hadn't sent a tweet out today.
> 
> See @rice paddy daddy , give the Man a chance


Great!
I'm not against Trump.
Neither am I a True Believer.

When I don't agree with his actions, I am prepared to take him to task.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well looks like he showed up along with his wife in Iraq.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-first-lady-in-iraq-for-surprise-visit-with-troops


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Great!
> I'm not against Trump.
> Neither am I a True Believer.
> 
> When I don't agree with his actions, I am prepared to take him to task.


Me, too. My turn to take him to task.

Who the heck does he think he is, taking his wife on a vacation when he should be twisting arms for the wall?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Me, too. My turn to take him to task.
> 
> Who the heck does he think he is, taking his wife on a vacation when he should be twisting arms for the wall?


Speaking as a former GI, I'd much rather have a visit from her any day!!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He is in Iraq with his wife, the day after Christmas.
He is a wiley son of a gun, and just when you think that you have him figured, he does the unexpected. I would hate to play him in poker, he must be a master at that card game.https://www.aol.com/article/news/2018/12/26/trump-in-iraq-on-first-visit-to-troops-in-troubled-region/23627456/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Great!
> I'm not against Trump.
> Neither am I a True Believer.
> 
> When I don't agree with his actions, I am prepared to take him to task.


The thing is, you seem to jump on his case far too soon.
The man isn't an infallible god. He has to work around other people and a timetable.
You've all but written off his promise of a wall, yet he's actively working on that very thing and it's only been 2 years into his term.
Then you jump on him for not visiting our fighting forces, and sure enough, he does just that. It just wasn't on your time schedule.

As was said previously, give the man a chance.
After all is said and done, and he's ridden off into the sunset, THEN judge his actions as a whole.
Until then, he might just continue to surprise you if you depend on short-sightedness.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The thing is, you seem to jump on his case far too soon.
> The man isn't an infallible god. He has to work around other people and a timetable.
> You've all but written off his promise if a wall, yet he's actively working on that very thing and it's only been 2 years into his term.
> Then you jump on him for not visiting our fighting forces, and sure enough, he does just that. It just wasn't on your time schedule.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The thing is, you seem to jump on his case far too soon.
> The man isn't an infallible god. He has to work around other people and a timetable.
> You've all but written off his promise of a wall, yet he's actively working on that very thing and it's only been 2 years into his term.
> Then you jump on him for not visiting our fighting forces, and sure enough, he does just that. It just wasn't on your time schedule.
> ...


I think he had before Christmas trip(s) in mind and the whole budget fracas got in the way .... this is the 2nd military tour gig for the 1st Lady this month - she did a solo up in AK ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking as a former GI, I'd much rather have a visit from her any day!!


No doubt!


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

P


RJAMES said:


> Are you too stupid to look up the BS you are posting ? Fact check - you state "military didn't get ONE pay raise while he (Obama ) was in office". This is WRONG ,
> 
> Do you care to explain the information currently posted on Government sites that have past raises posted - how they show raises given?
> 
> ...


I get my information from my military RETIREMENT pay. I believe that I pay much closer attention to things of the nature then "individuals" of your ilk.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The thing is, you seem to jump on his case far too soon.
> The man isn't an infallible god. He has to work around other people and a timetable.
> You've all but written off his promise of a wall, yet he's actively working on that very thing and it's only been 2 years into his term.
> Then you jump on him for not visiting our fighting forces, and sure enough, he does just that. It just wasn't on your time schedule.
> ...


Like I said, I'm not a True Believer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Like I said, I'm not a True Believer.


RPD, I was too young for Nam. But I lived with it, and prayed for you guys watching the news each night. I don't know where to go from here? I think IKE got us started, then JFK for SURE , Johnson was worst IMHO but I was just a kid, Nixon a crook maybe but he tried to end it others said he was the only dope worth shooting, Ford?

I thank you for your service and those who fell with you. I lost friends and family in Nam. A neighbors son went in 67, his dad lost his farm next door because of.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

I think I feel like you? You scraficed and bled, but not for Americans freedom. That is not for a war you had to fight, but for the fact it was a war we not should have fought in the first place.

Be bitter, be mad. You earned those feelings. Take care, be well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Like I said, I'm not a True Believer.


I get that.
All I ask is for a little perspective.

He's not a politician. He hasn't been groomed for decades as a congressman to ensure he sends out the "right" message at the "right" time that will have the biggest affect for him.
I have confidence that he will get things done. They likely won't be done *when* I want them, but they'll get done just the same.
We've had career politicians in that office for so long that we expect certain things. Perhaps we shouldn't.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Well it seems like ya'll underestimated the Trumpster. Made an unannounced trip to Iraq on Christmas Night. He is not as dumb as everybody makes him out to be. He just did not want to deal with all the News turds that follow him around and look for him to burp wrong.

View attachment 94437


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I get that.
> All I ask is for a little perspective.
> 
> He's not a politician. He hasn't been groomed for decades as a congressman to ensure he sends out the "right" message at the "right" time that will have the biggest affect for him.
> ...


I like that perspective.

We had hope years ago with the Tea Party Movement who were sick of RINOS. Instead we got 100s of fake Tea Party disgusied as RINOs.

The RINOs are "despicable" as said by H-Beast. But WORSE than H-Beast those RINOs *stab you in the back!!! Then smile*.

H-beast I knew what evil $#!T she is;but RI*NOs*, got some grease for your kester? I'm glad Paul RiNO is gone , but he'll still screw us in the future as a lobbyist/traitor.....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Trump did manage to visit troops in a Hazard pay area/ combat zone just short of the 2 year mark. 

Sort fo like the husband who every 2 to 4 years gets around ot doing one load or laundry or manages to do the dishes , perhaps picks up his kid after school and all the sudden a hero . A husband should routinely do those things as partof being an adult. A President should not have to be shamed into visiting troops. The American Army has a history of Commanders in Chief visiting going back to Washington who actuall took the field with the army as President when he had them put down the Whiskey rebellion. 


I am glad trump has finally visited our troops . It should be such a common thing as to be not that unusuall.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Trump did manage to visit troops in a Hazard pay area/ combat zone just short of the 2 year mark.
> 
> Sort fo like the husband who every 2 to 4 years gets around ot doing one load or laundry or manages to do the dishes , perhaps picks up his kid after school and all the sudden a hero . A husband should routinely do those things as partof being an adult. A President should not have to be shamed into visiting troops. The American Army has a history of Commanders in Chief visiting going back to Washington who actuall took the field with the army as President when he had them put down the Whiskey rebellion.
> 
> I am glad trump has finally visited our troops . It should be such a common thing as to be not that unusuall.


Shamed into going? Seriously? You think Trump read some NBC article and figured he'd better grab Melania and head off to the Sand Box? You should know better than that. As a matter of fact, you should understand that the planning for the trip started _before_ the fake news article.

Want to know who should be ashamed? D.C. That means both the Dems and the Reps, as well as all the filthy, unelected creatures who have been working against Trump's agenda. Our agenda.

Furthermore, the only ones who will be counting the number of times Trump went into the area of operations are the ones who are trying to find any little thing to criticize. People like you. People like you kept me busy defending Shrub during his eight years instead of spending all my time on his Establishment activities and policies.

What's your next bitch; that he didn't go to Afghanistan, too?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

He didn't see any personal benefit in visiting any of our nations troops.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and while I am at it, I'm sick and tired of the little skirts of the Left (which includes all of the MSM) looking for any little reason to criticize the First Lady while never, ever, giving her kudos for the things she does. Punks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJ I'll be back!!!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> Shamed into going? Seriously? You think Trump read some NBC article and figured he'd better grab Melania and head off to the Sand Box? You should know better than that. As a matter of fact, you should understand that the planning for the trip started _before_ the fake news article.
> 
> Want to know who should be ashamed? D.C. That means both the Dems and the Reps, as well as all the filthy, unelected creatures who have been working against Trump's agenda. Our agenda.
> 
> ...


personally I don't want him sticking his head out like that >>>> I think VP Pence is a good guy - and I think he'll eventually make a dynamite POTUS - but RIGHT NOW we need dynamite to blow some holes in the crap that's been laid onto the USA - and that means Prez Trump - the entire effort goes to hell without him - 2020 becomes a toss up - the future of the country goes back to 2008 ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> personally I don't want him sticking his head out like that >>>> I think VP Pence is a good guy - and I think he'll eventually make a dynamite POTUS - but RIGHT NOW we need dynamite to blow some holes in the crap that's been laid onto the USA - and that means Prez Trump - the entire effort goes to hell without him - 2020 becomes a toss up - the future of the country goes back to 2008 ....


Other than your position on Pence, I agree.

I'm not sold on Pence. I am not convinced he is sold on the notion of destroying the Establishment.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Well here's a samich for those criticizing our President, while the congress was home warm, comfy getting drunk and still collecting THEIR paychecks
Potus and Flotus went to Iraq.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Trump did manage to visit troops in a Hazard pay area/ combat zone just short of the 2 year mark.
> 
> Sort fo like the husband who every 2 to 4 years gets around ot doing one load or laundry or manages to do the dishes , perhaps picks up his kid after school and all the sudden a hero . A husband should routinely do those things as partof being an adult. A President should not have to be shamed into visiting troops. The American Army has a history of Commanders in Chief visiting going back to Washington who actuall took the field with the army as President when he had them put down the Whiskey rebellion.
> 
> I am glad trump has finally visited our troops . It should be such a common thing as to be not that unusuall.


Sort of like *All Americans RJ, all of whom You seem to hate and spite*.

You're a little piss ant who spews vitriol when he can to cower better men. There are better men in USA than You. And we will oppose you.

Whiskey rebellion? Oh yes first thing our Constitution violated. Forgot that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sort of like *All Americans RJ, all of whom You seem to hate and spite*.
> 
> You're a little piss ant who spews vitriol when he can to cower better men. There are better men in USA than You. And we will oppose you.
> 
> Whiskey rebellion? Oh yes first thing our Constitution violated. Forgot that?


X10 !!!!! ^^^^^^^

I stand with the Mad Trapper!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> Shamed into going? Seriously? You think Trump read some NBC article and figured he'd better grab Melania and head off to the Sand Box? You should know better than that. As a matter of fact, you should understand that the planning for the trip started _before_ the fake news article.
> 
> Want to know who should be ashamed? D.C. That means both the Dems and the Reps, as well as all the filthy, unelected creatures who have been working against Trump's agenda. Our agenda.
> 
> ...


TWO YEARS IN OFFICE HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN TO BOTH ALREADY. It is not my latest rant I have been on his case for not visiting troops in hazard durty / combat areas for 18 months. Untill he gets to more areas I am going to continue to talk about him.

You don't like it - sun went down tonight and it will come up in the morning some things do not change.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry but our troops don't need POTUS there, it would just make their job that much harder, IMO. He is doing what he needs to do, nothing more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> TWO YEARS IN OFFICE HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN TO BOTH ALREADY. It is not my latest rant I have been on his case for not visiting troops in hazard durty / combat areas for 18 months. Untill he gets to more areas I am going to continue to talk about him.
> 
> You don't like it - sun went down tonight and it will come up in the morning some things do not change.


Yeah, a really important thing! No; not really. Petty BS written by whiny liberals and Establishment types who hate Trump so much that they have to find anything to bitch about.

Does it make you feel better if the President visits the troops? Actually, I don't think you care. If it were Obama, you'd say nothing. Actually, I think you are full of shit. Actually, I know such visits are loved by the chain of command but are a pain for the troops. It's a pain for security. It's a pain for everybody. Actually, you know all this.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Did the troops the best thing a president could do. Bring them home.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Typical liberal reaction, take a nothing and make it a talking point. anything to get noticed and get free money thrown their way. And IMO RJAMES is a typical liberal, hey look at me I said something again!


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Just saw on the news. President and First Lady made a suprise visit to our troops in Iraq.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> ............ It's a pain for security. It's a pain for everybody. Actually, you know all this.


You give that little dog turd way too much credit.

What he knows I can put in a thimble and still have room for my thumb.

He's just another little fat dirt bag that spends most of his days asking "You want fries with that", . . . and needs a calculator to make change for one item off the $.99 cent menu when the customer hands him a dollar bill.

Biggest problem he faces in life is where to hang his Minnie Mouse PJ's in the morning so the urine will dry out, . . . but they won't fall on the basement floor again and make his mommy angry.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I watched videos put out by the news media, and the Department Of Defense.
All the troops were joyous at meeting the President and First Lady, chanting USA, USA, and smiling BIG.

Hey, if the Battalion Commander and the Command Sgt Major have a problem with the Big Brass coming for a visit, my heart bleeds for them.

By the way, if y'all are not on the email list for DOD news videos, you are missing out. I get 5 or 10 every day on a wide range of news subjects. Most are only a couple minutes long.
https://www.defense.gov


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I stand corrected on this issue. I still do not like that he does not seem to listen to his military advisors. But he did the right thing for the troops today. Kudos Mr. President!

I also give him high praise for standing up for the government shutdown over the "wall, fence, whatever". Keep this up until we get the wall, fence or whatever, then fire all the people that were furloughed during this shutdown since they are, by definition, "non-essential", and you will have me back in your corner.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I stand corrected on this issue. I still do not like that he does not seem to listen to his military advisors. But he did the right thing for the troops today. Kudos Mr. President!
> 
> I also give him high praise for standing up for the government shutdown over the "wall, fence, whatever". Keep this up until we get the wall, fence or whatever, then fire all the people that were furloughed during this shutdown since they are, by definition, "non-essential", and you will have me back in your corner.


 Our system while not prefect works. Our military should be like a PIT bull chained up . It should be released only as a last resort. We have a civilian Commander and Chief and a Military that must defer to that CC. Senior Military leaders can easily lose track of the big picture. They become full of them self. I don't know if Trump is right or not. You can bet there are others advising him on this move Vs other options. I tend to be a smash and burn it to ground type. You would not want me making these kind of calls.
CC keeps Military leaders in check, Congress and the American people keep the CC in check. That is how it should work.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Trump did manage to visit troops in a Hazard pay area/ combat zone just short of the 2 year mark.
> 
> Sort fo like the husband who every 2 to 4 years gets around ot doing one load or laundry or manages to do the dishes , perhaps picks up his kid after school and all the sudden a hero . A husband should routinely do those things as partof being an adult. A President should not have to be shamed into visiting troops. The American Army has a history of Commanders in Chief visiting going back to Washington who actuall took the field with the army as President when he had them put down the Whiskey rebellion.
> 
> I am glad trump has finally visited our troops . It should be such a common thing as to be not that unusuall.


As my buddy @bigwheel likes to say, kindly get a freakin grip. I am no Trump fanboy but your comments are ludicrous. Shamed into visiting the troops? Really? Trump has done more for our troops in two years with pay raises and budget increases then your previous traitor and chief did in 8 long stinking years. Has Trump gone on a world wide "Apology" tour?

I don't always agree with Trumps policy or how he does things, and he may be a mistake, something I knew day one about Oblunder and the bitch I might add, but one of the things I do like about him is I think deep down he actually gives a shit about this country and it's military. That, is much, much more then I can say for that pompous coward Oblunder or the murdering traitor of a bitch that wanted to follow in his footsteps. So, again as my buddy, @bigwheel likes to say, get a freakin grip. Shamed my ass...........


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES = T D S

Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I read Clint Hill's book on guarding Jackie Kennedy, and there are weeks and even months to lay out a safe route for the President. In this case, Trump could never jump up and say, _"Let's go visit the troops without any planning."_ Some reporters found out about the plans and were asked to keep it secret until the President took off. A second area is also planned, but I don't know if the place was identified.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

R James, why exactly are you here? Just trying to stir things up? When men are talking you need to go lay down by your dish...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> R James, why exactly are you here?


I could never figure why he was here, myself. But while debating is okay--we have differing slants on what we read and hear--I just smelled "troll."

He's been on my 'ignore' list for months, and I don't get riled, I don't have to talk to the unenlightened or explain to guys like him why I have three pedals in my truck but only two feet.

The ignore feature is easy to use. In time, he'll be only talking to himself.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Our system while not prefect works. Our military should be like a PIT bull chained up . It should be released only as a last resort. .............. I tend to be a smash and burn it to ground type. You would not want me making these kind of calls.


Hey, Smitty, . . . If you get the CC job, . . . and you need a like minded XO, . . . just holler, . . . I'll even bring my own personal arms, . . . save us a bit for the war effort.

Any job worth doing is worth doing right, . . . and while I have some slight reservations about Hiroshima, Nagasaki, Dresden, and Hamburg, . . . I still sleep well at night knowing those decision makers just did what they had to do, . . . and that was release the PIT bull.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I could never figure why he was here, myself. But while debating is okay--we have differing slants on what we read and hear--I just smelled "troll."
> 
> He's been on my 'ignore' list for months, and I don't get riled, I don't have to talk to the unenlightened or explain to guys like him why I have three pedals in my truck but only two feet.
> 
> The ignore feature is easy to use. In time,* he'll be only talking to himself.*


I would say he already is. That way he can pretend he is smarter than those listening to him.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> TWO YEARS IN OFFICE HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN TO BOTH ALREADY. It is not my latest rant I have been on his case for not visiting troops in hazard durty / combat areas for 18 months. Untill he gets to more areas I am going to continue to talk about him.
> 
> You don't like it - sun went down tonight and it will come up in the morning some things do not change.


you can count on ONE hand the interaction between your Black God on Earth Obammy and the military ranks ....

and it was total ##### insult that only got worse >>>> one of the last entailed disarming Marines and metal detecting - dire threats of court martials - and FORCED attendance ...

**** WHEN THE HELL IS THIS JERK GETTING BANNED ??????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> you can count on ONE hand the interaction between your Black God on Earth Obammy and the military ranks ....
> 
> and it was total ##### insult that only got worse >>>> one of the last entailed disarming Marines and metal detecting - dire threats of court martials - and FORCED attendance ...
> 
> **** WHEN THE HELL IS THIS JERK GETTING BANNED ??????


Uh, if I have to edit out another F-bomb...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have asked one Trump-bashing liberal on another forum I frequent, what Obama did that was good for America...that was good for Americans.

He has yet to answer even after 10-12 times asking.

If he can't bash Trump, he can't hold a conversation.

I was/am vehemently against Obama but at least I could defend my positions and explain why I thought he was bad for America. 

All most Trump haters can do is rant, rave, cry, scream and call him names.

That's apparent on what you are hearing as the democrat platform evolving....free stuff and hate Trump.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

T-Man 1066 said:


> R James, why exactly are you here? Just trying to stir things up? When men are talking you need to go lay down by your dish...


Please be civil, I don't appreciate you insulting our canine friends like that !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Robie said:


> If he can't bash Trump, he can't hold a conversation.


Oh, don't I know the feeling!

I used to date a redhead, and all she'd talk about was expensive jewelry and the health of my kidneys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, don't I know the feeling!
> 
> I used to date a redhead, and all she'd talk about was expensive jewelry and the health of my kidneys.


I dated a redhead when I was in the army. She worked in personnel. I am certain that she had something to do with me being stationed at a missile site. I angered one of her personalities.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I do not like Trump personally his actions in his personal life are reprehensible. That being said as long as his policies benefit the nation, I will continue to support him. Visiting the troops is basically a PR stunt, and has been for every politician, I don't care that he did it. I am more concerned with the funding, and loosening the rules of engagement where Trump has shown real support for our military. I would love to see all the troops come home. There is nothing we need to do in the Middle East that can't be accomplished from 40,000 feet, or by operatives on the ground not in uniform.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If he pisses off the propaganda arm (formerly known as the main stream media) of the democrats...he is doing everything right in my book...tweets and all.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Next Trump will have a go at the Chinese and pass an executive order banning Huawei products. Just watch. 

He is, if nothing else, protecting America. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

CNN hit a low spot - now any military that shows up to see their Commander in Chief is a low life >>>>>https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...s-criticizing-soldiers-for-bringing-maga-hats


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Hey, Smitty, . . . If you get the CC job, . . . and you need a like minded XO, . . . just holler, . . . I'll even bring my own personal arms, . . . save us a bit for the war effort.
> 
> Any job worth doing is worth doing right, . . . and while I have some slight reservations about Hiroshima, Nagasaki, Dresden, and Hamburg, . . . I still sleep well at night knowing those decision makers just did what they had to do, . . . and that was release the PIT bull.
> 
> ...


 Something I always liked about draftees . It seemed right having a few people around that did not really want to be there. More than once reminded a Commander to choose his words carefully. Words like what ever it takes opens some very big doors.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

He was spotted over Britain on Boxing Day
Air Force One seen over Sheffield on secret journey http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-46693916

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump becomes first President since 2002 to not visit the troops at Christmas time, either at a hospital or a military base.
> Too busy pouting about Congress, I guess.
> His luster dims for me more and more each day.
> We do have a marvelous First Lady, however.
> ...


Kind a funny that you fell for it too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know I'm a little late to this debate but personally I am tired of the whole notion. Visiting the troops is not a mandate of serving as POTUS. There are many groups that would appreciate a visit from a sitting President who don't get one like true homeless, police and fire, church congregations, etc. But if the President doesn't visit one particular group and that group happens to be YOURS you get upset and condemn him for it. The whole thing seems stupid to me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I know I'm a little late to this debate but personally I am tired of the whole notion. Visiting the troops is not a mandate of serving as POTUS. There are many groups that would appreciate a visit from a sitting President who don't get one like true homeless, police and fire, church congregations, etc. But if the President doesn't visit one particular group and that group happens to be YOURS you get upset and condemn him for it. The whole thing seems stupid to me.


When we were just 30 some miles down river from Cambodia in a little town called Long Xuyen, . . . we got a visit from Roy Rogers and Dale Evans.

Given the choice between them and LBJ, . . . it would have been Roy and Dale, . . . hands down.

The president is a politician, . . . knows very little about what is going on on the ground (even with Ike and JFK, . . . ). Leave em alone and let em politic to their little hearts content.

Pass the cranberry salad will you.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And now, Iraq is saying Trump has violated their sovereignty (heads of states may only visit other states by invitation )!

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/i...emand-us-troop-withdrawal-2018-12-27?mod=bnbh

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> And now, Iraq is saying Trump has violated their sovereignty (heads of states may only visit other states by invitation )!
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/i...emand-us-troop-withdrawal-2018-12-27?mod=bnbh
> 
> ...


 And just what the .... are they going to do about it. Maybe Trump should make a few of the next payments to Iraq a little late.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> And now, Iraq is saying Trump has violated their sovereignty (heads of states may only visit other states by invitation )!
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/i...emand-us-troop-withdrawal-2018-12-27?mod=bnbh
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with Iraq more. So I guess it's time to pull up all American stakes and head out.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> I stand corrected on this issue. I still do not like that he does not seem to listen to his military advisors. But he did the right thing for the troops today. Kudos Mr. President!
> 
> I also give him high praise for standing up for the government shutdown over the "wall, fence, whatever". Keep this up until we get the wall, fence or whatever, then fire all the people that were furloughed during this shutdown since they are, by definition, "non-essential", and you will have me back in your corner.


Inor, I can understand that on the surface, but understanding that there really is no appetite to fight wars like Mattis would want to wage, which is obviously the more right way, and trump expect to get re-elected. As bad as he's treated with us winning, imagine how bad it would be if we were involved in some of the bldg to bldg rooting like Fallujah again? To the Left War is an opportunity to bash your presidnet, unless your president started it. To the right every war should be justified and worth the cost in people and money.

I think he understands that, and he is learning how to fight to a win and the hand it over for others to keep and maintain. We can always go back, but us being front and center keeps the almighty eye of Allah Hawkbar firmly pointing at us as the great satan in the world. Let them feel some muslim brotherly love from Saudi for a while....

I'm just worried we have set those poor Kurds up for another slaughter (like 4th time in 10 years).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Let's get real. Would you want Trump or Melania if someone were to visit you? Tell the truth!
> https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...mp-thanks-troops-greets-children-in-virginia/


How about H-Beast or Willie?

I'll take Mell, 1000:1


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> How about H-Beast or Willie?
> 
> I'll take Mell, 1000:1


If I were to be sentenced to death by the electric chair, I'd like Hillary to be there to hold my hand during the execution. I'd find that very comforting! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Our system while not prefect works. Our military should be like a PIT bull chained up . It should be released only as a last resort. We have a civilian Commander and Chief and a Military that must defer to that CC. Senior Military leaders can easily lose track of the big picture. They become full of them self. I don't know if Trump is right or not. You can bet there are others advising him on this move Vs other options. I tend to be a smash and burn it to ground type. You would not want me making these kind of calls.
> CC keeps Military leaders in check, Congress and the American people keep the CC in check. That is how it should work.





Old SF Guy said:


> Inor, I can understand that on the surface, but understanding that there really is no appetite to fight wars like Mattis would want to wage, which is obviously the more right way, and trump expect to get re-elected. As bad as he's treated with us winning, imagine how bad it would be if we were involved in some of the bldg to bldg rooting like Fallujah again? To the Left War is an opportunity to bash your presidnet, unless your president started it. To the right every war should be justified and worth the cost in people and money.
> 
> I think he understands that, and he is learning how to fight to a win and the hand it over for others to keep and maintain. We can always go back, but us being front and center keeps the almighty eye of Allah Hawkbar firmly pointing at us as the great satan in the world. Let them feel some muslim brotherly love from Saudi for a while....
> 
> I'm just worried we have set those poor Kurds up for another slaughter (like 4th time in 10 years).


The definition of when the (our) job is done depends on one's worldview. I would expect those with "boots on the ground" to have a different opinion than most Americans.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I wonder....if I was over there...

Would I rather have a 15 minute visit at Christmas or....

Know he's keeping campaign promises and working to get my ass home?

Hmmmm...decisions, decisions....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> The definition of when the (our) job is done depends on one's worldview. I would expect those with "boots on the ground" to have a different opinion than most Americans.


 Most Soldiers, on the ground are not focused on the big picture . Politics ect. They are in the present limited concerns. Mission , food, rest. Preparing for what comes next. And the horse play that goes on no madder how messed things seem to be.
Like one solder dressed like Saddam in correct uniform fake beard walks into TOC to turn his self in. Seems he spent 4 months collecting the uniform parts to pull this off.


----------

